# Whats ya'lls ringtone!



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm just curious to see what type of ringtones ya'll have. I go first

.37 seconds to 1.03 is my ringtone(or you can listin to whole song cause its worth it)


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

The first 45 seconds is my ringtone for most callers on my phone.





 This is my ringtone for my old man when he calls... He's goofy and at 48 y/o still likes Sesame Street, lol!





 This is for when I have voicemails.





 The hook of this song is my ringtone for txt messages





 This is when I get picture messages.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

MotorHead-King of Kings


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Society by Eddie Veddar from the Into the Wild Soundtrack


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> YouTube - Ashanti-Mother The first 45 seconds is my ringtone for most callers on my phone.
> 
> YouTube - Cookie Monster Rap Song This is my ringtone for my old man when he calls... He's goofy and at 48 y/o still likes Sesame Street, lol!
> 
> ...


Dang, I think you have about every possible notification sound edited. lol at the cookie monster rap



~StangChick~ said:


> MotorHead-King of Kings


Thats a good heavy song, I like the lyrics to this one.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

First 32 seconds of this song is my ringtone for my work phone
Pantera-New Level


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a few of my favs. I have way too many to put up 




































And my ring back when people call me


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Society by Eddie Veddar from the Into the Wild Soundtrack


First I've ever heard of this artist, thats a really slow song, That type of music is what my wife likes to listin to


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> First I've ever heard of this artist, thats a really slow song, That type of music is what my wife likes to listin to


Really Eddie Vedder is the lead singer from Pearl Jam. A friend of mine made us watch Into the Wild and I really didn't like it. It was super slow and way way too much eddie singing


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Here's a few of my favs. I have way too many to put up
> 
> YouTube - The Offspring - Why Don't you get a job? Lyrics
> 
> ...


I got Pantera's-Walk saved on my phone thats the ultimate song for respect, like that Lynyrd skynyrd you got picked out.

One ringtone you might already have or if you don't you need to get is the Pantera-Floods solo.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Really Eddie Vedder is the lead singer from Pearl Jam. A friend of mine made us watch Into the Wild and I really didn't like it. It was super slow and way way too much eddie singing


Oh, I've listen to pearl jam before never was a huge fan or anything, so I didn't know the name of the lead singer. He didn't sound the same in that Society song compared to what I'm use to hearing from his old pearl jam stuff.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> I got Pantera's-Walk saved on my phone thats the ultimate song for respect, like that Lynyrd skynyrd you got picked out.
> 
> One ringtone you might already have or if you don't you need to get is the Pantera-Floods solo.


Oh yea I totally do. That is one of the most beautiful guitar solos ever. 
I have a  ton of Pantera on my phone 

I gotta down load some Dio now. Heaven and Hell would be a good one 

Saturday night special is my ring tone for my old man  Mine on his phone is Caress me down from Sublime


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I have a ton of ringtones...pretty much a different one saved for the people I talk to most often.
But I also have a default ringtone for people not saved in my phone or for those I didn't save a particular ringtone for and that is....





(This song never gets old)

Then, my default tone for text messages at the moment is...





(I'm a hugeeee Shinedown fan )


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Krystle_Ann said:


> Well, I have a ton of ringtones...pretty much a different one saved for the people I talk to most often.
> But I also have a default ringtone for people not saved in my phone or for those I didn't save a particular ringtone for and that is....
> 
> YouTube - Meredith Brooks - Bitch
> ...


lol 45 is like the only song i like from Shinedown. It's not that their lame but just not always my cup of tea. But 45 is awesome!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> lol 45 is like the only song i like from Shinedown. It's not that their lame but just not always my cup of tea. But 45 is awesome!


aww really?! I have always been a big fan. I have seen them 7 or 8 times in concert (I go to concerts all the time) and one of my friends hangs out with the band pretty often. Most people would call her a groupie, but they actually approached her when she was working in the mall and gave her a phone number so she could hang out with them and ever since she gets into all their concerts for free and parties with them. She didn't really know their music or anything before then! haha Brent, the lead singer, has A LOT of issues, it's really sad actually


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Krystle_Ann said:


> aww really?! I have always been a big fan. I have seen them 7 or 8 times in concert (I go to concerts all the time) and one of my friends hangs out with the band pretty often. Most people would call her a groupie, but they actually approached her when she was working in the mall and gave her a phone number so she could hang out with them and ever since she gets into all their concerts for free and parties with them. She didn't really know their music or anything before then! haha Brent, the lead singer, has A LOT of issues, it's really sad actually


yep

what problems does Brent have?


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Well he was bad into the drinking and drugs and I guess quit that so now he's really unsocial because all the other band members, crew, etc. party it up and he avoids those triggers so he just chills in his hotel room and doesn't want to talk to ANYONE. He goes through the suicide stuff every once in a while too like back when 45 was done and now again here recently I guess one of the members, Zach Myers, told my friend there wouldn't be anything going on after one of the shows because Brent was reallyyyy bad :-/ I think a lot of these bands just work way too much and need some time to themselves or with family which I know they don't get a lot of when I am seeing them so often haha.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao... mine is swing by savage...  i try to keep my phone on vibrate or i get all kinds of crazy looks... hahaha


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> lmao... mine is swing by savage...  i try to keep my phone on vibrate or i get all kinds of crazy looks... hahaha


Each time your phone rings do you do the dice roll dance you know the one from knocked up lol


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

na ppl think i'm a crazy white chick lmao


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

1. MGMT - Electric Feel
2. The Faint - Get Seduced
3. Snow Patrol - You Could Be Happy
4. Space Odyssey
5. Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine
6. Sublime - Caress Me Down
7. Cannibal Corpse - Hammer Smashed Face
8. Suffocation - Come Hell Or High Priest
Those are the top eight.... waaaayyyyy too many more!


----------

